# Charlie James born 8.05.08



## coz

Hiya everyone, yay ive had him and im home now so i went in to be induced on thursday 8th they induced me at 12pm started getting pains at 1.30pm they started getting really bad at about 6.30 so went up to delivery suit had gas and air for a while then the pains got so bad i asked for a epidural and had that about 8.15pm it took the pain away but after about 10 mins it made the babys blood pressure drop by half they had to rush me off for emergecy section dave couldnt come with me and he was born at 8.47pm so when i came round he was in the other room in daves arms and everyone was telling me hes fine and healthy :happydance: , stiches are a bit sore at the moment and was horrible having the cathater in for 24hrs but other than that were fine but he loves to cry and feed all night lol , he was 8 15lb and just didnt seem to want come out lol - chuncky charlie i call him lol will be putting pics on soon xxx

:baby: :crib:


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congratulations get some piccies up hun!!


----------



## Samo

congratulations xoxo you must be so happy he is finally here in your arms!! can't wait for pictures :D


----------



## nikky0907

Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## bluebell

Congrats on your new arrival!! :happydance:


----------



## AquaDementia

congrats, can't wait for pics :)


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Congratulations to u all, my little boy is called Charlie- great name lol xx


----------



## greenkat

:happydance: Congratulations!!


----------



## Michy

Awww congrats hun, can't wait to see pics x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

congrats!


----------



## missjess

Congrats !!!! xx:happydance:


----------



## Blob

Congrats thats awesome!! :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Many congratulations!! Can't wait to see him xXx


----------



## Jem

Congratulations!!!! x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

awwwww big lad :D congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Congrats! cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## clairebear

congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations!


----------



## babe2ooo

aww congrats cant wait to see the pictures


----------



## Louisa K

aww congrats coz!! wheres the pics of chunky charlie!! :)


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Yay-Congratulations :D
Lookin forward too seeing Charlie.
xXx


----------



## kelly86

congrats:happydance:


----------



## seattlemama

Congrats! I have been thinking of you:) Im so glad that you finally had him and that you are doing well! I cant wait to see those pictures of your Chunky Charlie:happydance:


----------



## smartie

Congratulations :)


----------



## coz

thanks everyone :hug: for some reason my pics are too big to go on here so il try and change the size tomoz and put some on xxx


----------



## luckyme225

congrats :)


----------



## Linzi

Congrats :)

Hope you're recovering well.

xxx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your lovely healthy son. I'm sure your enjoying every minute of it. x


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :hug:


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats!! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni


----------



## coz

thanks everyone, all my pics are too big to go on here :hissy: il have to try and change them :hug:


----------



## Ema

Congrats xxx


----------



## sonny

Congratulations coz and welldone,cant wait to see them and hope you are recovering well :hugs:

If you want a quick way to resize pics......bring them up in a simple prog like paint go to image/stretch skew and play around with the hori and vert percentages until its a bit smaller etc but when you save make sure you "save as" and alter the name of the pic so you dont lose your original size one.
Hope this makes sense xxx


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations!


----------



## coz

sonny said:


> Congratulations coz and welldone,cant wait to see them and hope you are recovering well :hugs:
> 
> If you want a quick way to resize pics......bring them up in a simple prog like paint go to image/stretch skew and play around with the hori and vert percentages until its a bit smaller etc but when you save make sure you "save as" and alter the name of the pic so you dont lose your original size one.
> Hope this makes sense xxx

thanks hun, im just gonna try and do it now xxx


----------



## loubieloulou

congratulations a lovely name look forward 2 the photos xx


----------



## coz

oh it wont let me put pics on ive tryed resizing cos there too big ive gone on image shack resized and when i try attaching it says invalid file, does anyone know why, i cant find another way to do this ? xxx


----------



## jocatolo

have you tried resizing them on paint, copy to paint stretch to 10% then save as...so you don't lose the original copy. this is the only way that i could do it good luck x


----------



## coz

jocatolo said:


> have you tried resizing them on paint, copy to paint stretch to 10% then save as...so you don't lose the original copy. this is the only way that i could do it good luck x

ive just gone onto paint but theres no resize option :hissy:


----------



## AquaDementia

go to imageshack.us and choose resize for messageboards


----------



## coz

AquaDementia said:


> go to imageshack.us and choose resize for messageboards

i just tryed that and it says invalid image still ive tryed different photos too i uploaded it then clicked on resize for message boards then i pasted the code into my avatar and it just says invalid image :hissy: i also tryed resizing to smallest it would go to and still wont work


----------



## mama2connor

Have you tried photobucket? I usually put my photos into an email and right click, resize them in the email, send them to myself then save. Don't know if you can do that as i don't know who your internet provider is.


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## coz

thanks everone i still couldnt attach photos ive resized them and keeps saying invalid image when i put them on here so ive managed to put links on xxx

https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii81/coz_016/charlie/DSC00190.jpg
https://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii81/coz_016/charlie/?action=view&current=Charlie_030.jpg
https://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii81/coz_016/?action=view&current=SP_A0649.jpg
https://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii81/coz_016/?action=view&current=SP_A0641.jpg
https://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii81/coz_016/?action=view&current=DSC00201.jpg
https://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii81/coz_016/?action=view&current=Charlie_043.jpg
https://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii81/coz_016/?action=view&current=Charlie_036.jpg
https://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii81/coz_016/?action=view&current=Charlie_040.jpg


----------



## coz

oh ive managed to do it allthough i have to keep trying a fiddling around with it, bloody computers lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00190.jpeg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 54


----------



## sonny

He is absolutely gorgeous!! Not as chunky as i thought from you describing him but such lovely cheeks!! Really cute, you must be over the moon! :happydance:

Also have to say how fantastic you look in your pics!!!! God i wish i could look half as good as you after having my LO but ill probably look like some horrendous mess!! :rofl:


----------



## coz

sonny said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous!! Not as chunky as i thought from you describing him but such lovely cheeks!! Really cute, you must be over the moon! :happydance:
> 
> Also have to say how fantastic you look in your pics!!!! God i wish i could look half as good as you after having my LO but ill probably look like some horrendous mess!! :rofl:

aw thanks i dont feel like i look fantastic in them lol, and no u wont ul look great xxxx


----------



## seattlemama

Congrats! What a cutie!


----------



## AquaDementia

he is a chunky cutie


----------



## coz

hes 9 4 lb now xxx


----------



## kadey

awwww i cant wait :) congratulations love.


----------



## clairebear

cant remember if i said congrats well incase i didnt CONGRATULATIONS xx


----------



## susiewusie

Congratulations xox


----------



## coz

thanks everyone i still cant get over how beautifull he is lol xxx


----------



## Mira

Congrats on your boy!!!


----------



## Mira

Congrats on your boy!!!


----------



## coz

thanks everyone xxx:hug:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## lynz

congrats xx


----------

